# hydor external heater malfunction



## a1Matt (19 Apr 2010)

My hydor eth300 malfunctioned today and cooked my tank. 
The dial was not knocked at all.

It took 50l of cold water and a bag of ice to get things to normal.

The tank is so densely planted, and with dark water at the moment (blackwater conditions) that I can not fully assess the damage.  I can see at a glance that I've lost a lot of CRS though.

I will not be recommending Hydor external heaters


----------



## JamesM (19 Apr 2010)

Gutting 

Was there a kink in the hose or something, Matt?


----------



## Ajm200 (19 Apr 2010)

That's awful.  Hope the losses are restricted to a few fish.


----------



## Nick16 (19 Apr 2010)

currently running two of them on my 450L makes me a bit worried! 
better get the ice in the freezer now......   

sorry for your losses mate. i remember when i lost 5 SS+ grade CRS's due to mental hot temps.


----------



## a1Matt (19 Apr 2010)

JamesM said:
			
		

> Gutting
> 
> Was there a kink in the hose or something, Matt?



I did not think of that, so just checked... no kinks.


----------



## a1Matt (19 Apr 2010)

Ajm200 said:
			
		

> That's awful.  Hope the losses are restricted to a few fish.



Hopefully no fish!
Just CRS that I can see.
Thankfully I was in tonight, I can imagine I would have lost every thing had the Hydor stayed on overnight.


----------



## Ajm200 (19 Apr 2010)

I lost a whole tank to a malfunctioning heater during that really hot summer in 2006.  Water was extremely hot when I found it.  Had cooked all the fish.  You are so lucky to have spotted it.


----------



## Garuf (19 Apr 2010)

I had the same. Cooked a tank that I'd only just set up. Killed everything still not got a replacement from hydor despite them promising me one.


----------



## a1Matt (19 Apr 2010)

That really is harsh ajm.  

...and I remember your incident well Gareth.  I actually thought of you the second I realised it was the heater at fault!  

I'm not even going to bother calling Hydor.  If they sent me a replacement I would not trust it anyway.  Â£150 to replace the CRS would be nice, but we all know that is not going to happen!


----------



## Garuf (19 Apr 2010)

The plants alone cost me that much.


----------



## a1Matt (20 Apr 2010)

I remember that too   
Was nice how everyone clubbed together and sent you replacement plants though  

Everyone feel free to send me any spare SSS CRS you have   (mine were barely even graded shrimp by the way   )


----------



## frothhelmet (20 Apr 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> (mine were barely even graded shrimp by the way   )



And to think I was actually feeling sorry for you for a moment there.


----------



## a1Matt (20 Apr 2010)

whoops!
I've just looked at a grading guide and I reckon they were a mix of grade A and B's.


----------

